# Optimiser la durée de vie dune batterie diPod nano 6G



## Zean (10 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vous demande conseil aujourdhui pour savoir comment optimiser au maximum la durée de vie de la batterie de mon iPod nano 6G. Jusquà présent, je nai fait que des déchargements et rechargements complets, mais je crois avoir lu quelque part, sans en être sûre, que cela nétait pas une bonne idée.

Alors, quel est lidéal ? Des recharges partielles ou complètes ? À quelle fréquence ? Merci davance pour vos conseils. =)


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2011)

Il faut faire un déchargement et rechargement complet au moins une fois par mois, mais si c'est fait systématiquement cela ne posera pas de problème, il faut juste éviter de faire continuellement des recharges partielles.


----------

